# Schrittmotoren Karte SMC 800 mit Java ansteuern



## Steven19 (29. September 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine SMC 800 Schrittmotorenkarte die über den LPT Port angeschlossen ist.
Diese möchte ich jetzt über Java ansteuern.
Da ich noch änfanger auf dem Gebiet bin habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich da anfangen soll.

Hat jemand schon mal so etwas gemacht oder hat jemand eine Idee wie man da anfangen könnte bzw einen Sourcecode den man verwenden könnte.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. September 2010)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/index-jsp-141752.html

oder besser hier:
http://www.rxtx.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Steven19 (30. September 2010)

Morgen,

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Aber leider kann ich mit den zwei Links nicht viel anfangen.

Wie gesagt ich bin änfanger auf dem Gebiet. 

Bringt es was wenn ich mir ein ISMif-Controllerbox USB kaufe?
http://www.emisgmbh.de/usbismif.htm

Dann kann ich die SMC Karte über die ASCII Steuerbefehle ansprechen.
Aber bringt das mir überhaupt was?
Kann ich in Java die ASCII Steuerbefehle ansprechen?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## genodeftest (4. Oktober 2010)

USB ist mit Java schwer zu handhaben (siehe http://www.tutorials.de/java/367083-usb-einbindung-java.html).
Probier lieber die obigen Tips


----------

